# Car for sale?



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

I folks. 

We finally arrive in Wellington on the 18th January and we was wondering if anyone _{....can recommend where to get a 7 seater car...}_ Budget is very tight around $2k could be spared at a push. Less pref as long as its good for 6months plus.

hope anyone can help and we arnt braking any site rules.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

waynejenny said:


> I folks.
> 
> We finally arrive in Wellington on the 18th January and we was wondering if anyone _{....can recommend where to get a 7 seater car...}_ Budget is very tight around $2k could be spared at a push. Less pref as long as its good for 6months plus.
> 
> hope anyone can help and we arnt braking any site rules.


Hi there - I changed your words slightly as you're right - this isn't really the forum for your first request. Probably better to ask if anyone can recommend any second hand car dealers in the Wellington area  Or if there is a 'Car Sale' held like there is at Ellerslie every Sunday morning. 

I can recommend some in Auckland so I suspect there will be similar ones near t'Capital...


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - I think you may be seeking the impossible; I looked on TradeMe and for Wellington region there were just four seven-seaters listed under $10,000, none for $2000, cheapest being this one at $4950. The search for 'all NZ' brought just 2 results at $2000.

Good site for you to use for research though, see what models are available and price ranges in NZ


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Song_Si said:


> Hi - I think you may be seeking the impossible; I looked on TradeMe and for Wellington region there were just four seven-seaters listed under $10,000, none for $2000, cheapest being this one at $4950. The search for 'all NZ' brought just 2 results at $2000.
> 
> Good site for you to use for research though, see what models are available and price ranges in NZ


Somewhere like the Sunday morning car fair at Ellerslie might have something - but you gets what you pays for! Whatever you buy, get an AA report done on it first.


----------



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> Hi - I think you may be seeking the impossible; I looked on TradeMe and for Wellington region there were just four seven-seaters listed under $10,000, none for $2000, cheapest being this one at $4950. The search for 'all NZ' brought just 2 results at $2000.
> 
> Good site for you to use for research though, see what models are available and price ranges in NZ


yes we may be, maybe we will hav to survive the first month without a car. A 5 seat station wagon which may be a squeeze will have to be the answer.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
Unsure what ages of children, something to be aware of, and unsure how this may differ from UK, there are clear guidelines/laws around children in vehicles and child safety seats

some info here and here


> Requirements for child restraints
> 
> Children aged under five must be secured in an approved child restraint when travelling in cars or vans.
> 
> ...


----------



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> Hi
> Unsure what ages of children, something to be aware of, and unsure how this may differ from UK, there are clear guidelines/laws around children in vehicles and child safety seats
> 
> some info here and here


All the kids will have there chairs which is why a 5 seat car is a squash. In uk they need seats until 8 or 1.3 meters i think.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

waynejenny said:


> I folks.
> 
> We finally arrive in Wellington on the 18th January and we was wondering if anyone _{....can recommend where to get a 7 seater car...}_ Budget is very tight around $2k could be spared at a push. Less pref as long as its good for 6months plus.
> 
> hope anyone can help and we arnt braking any site rules.


Two easy options. Trade me.co.nz is like e bay or there is a road on the perimeter of the airport [Cobham drive in the direction of Shelley Bay Rd] where people always have cars for sale or quite often backpackers have cars for sale on their noticeboards [thats 3 not 2]


----------



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

florimondo said:


> Two easy options. Trade me.co.nz is like e bay or there is a road on the perimeter of the airport [Cobham drive in the direction of Shelley Bay Rd] where people always have cars for sale or quite often backpackers have cars for sale on their noticeboards [thats 3 not 2]


Yer we heard of backpacker cars and that may be the way to go. We just need something cheap for the first couple of months until we found a house then we should be able to get away with public transport for a few months if need be. Only got to make it to school and shops.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there - I changed your words slightly as you're right - this isn't really the forum for your first request. Probably better to ask if anyone can recommend any second hand car dealers in the Wellington area  Or if there is a 'Car Sale' held like there is at Ellerslie every Sunday morning.
> 
> I can recommend some in Auckland so I suspect there will be similar ones near t'Capital...


Hi Topcat, which are the ones in Auckland. We're in a similar position but just need something for the 2 of us, campervan ideal if not then some sort of 4 by 4. Thanks x


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> Hi Topcat, which are the ones in Auckland. We're in a similar position but just need something for the 2 of us, campervan ideal if not then some sort of 4 by 4. Thanks x


Look for a company called 'Buy Right Cars' (search on Google) - there are a few of them. You'll usually get a 3 month traders warranty. For second hand car dealers they seem to be pretty straight.

And go to Ellerslie racecourse on a Sunday morning (I think it's 9 am to 12 noon) - anyone can take a car along and sell it, and there are sections of the car park marked out according to price range. But they are definitely 'buyer beware' with no come-back. The AA is always on site though, and will do an inspection and report so you have some idea of what you are buying.


----------

